# Neuro-Programmer



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Found this website



> The Neuro-Programmer (NP) is an innovative software application for the PC, built to help you achieve rapid and long lasting personal change. NP stimulates brainwaves, targeting specific brain functions while using focused psychological techniques to help you transform your mind or enhance your mental abilities.


http://www.transparentcorp.com/products/np/index.php?

Sounds like a bunch of bs to me but I ll try that just to see :roll: . There is always a hope...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like brainwave generator and holosync stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

university girl said:


> Sounds like brainwave generator and holosync stuff.


sounds ridiculous, like something out of a movie


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

I am not really sure if that stuff will cure anxiety or depression but it really helps to fall asleep, just put on the headphone and listen to those wiered noises.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Depersonalized said:


> I am not really sure if that stuff will cure anxiety or depression but it really helps to fall asleep, just put on the headphone and listen to those wiered noises.


Have you ever listened to binaural beat tapes/CDs?

Those give me some pretty interesting sensations.

e


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats actually what it has - binaural tones, it is devided into a lot of sections there


----------

